# Mystery Tool - Help Required Please?



## AllanFyfe (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what the tool below is used for? (And don't say tin opener!) I sourced it from an antique shop near Dundee, Scotland.

http://wood-mag.co.uk/wood-gal/albums/userpics/10002/normal_DSCF0364.jpg

http://wood-mag.co.uk/wood-gal/albums/userpics/10002/normal_DSCF0360.jpg


----------



## clockdaddy (Oct 12, 2008)

Geessss. 
My first thought was it is a tool for cutting inlay grooves, but that is simply a guess! I've never seen a tool like this before so beyond that guess, I'll sit back and learn something!! :blink:
CD


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

While I have never seen one before, it looks like it is missing something on the end. If it bolted to something else or had some sort of foot, I would say it was the first non powered miter saw.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

With the way the teeth face, it needs something
on the end to hold it.

Maybe for cleaning mortises or something??


----------



## Admiral (Nov 9, 2007)

Whatever it is, it was used for "rough" work; I suspect some sort of demolition or deconstruction, perhaps from the past where wooden crates were the preferred shipping containers. That's my best guess.

RN


----------

